# Dual boot Ubuntu next to pre installed windows without USB or dvd



## Rhcp1 (Apr 19, 2020)

I am trying to install Ubuntu on a new partition in windows 8 to create a dual boot environment. I tried using unetbootin but when I restart my computer and select unetbootin from os selection menu I get a message saying that windows failed to start. Though, I am still able to boot windows if I go back and select it from the os selection menu instead of unetbootin. How can I install Ubuntu into a partition on my internal hard drive without using a USB or DVD drive? Thanks you.


----------



## Rhcp1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Should I post this in a different area on the forum??


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

You should be able to download the ISO of Ubuntu and then right click it and install if from there. It should show up that way in file explorer. But it's been years and years since I've done something like that.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

Have you reduced your HDD space where Windows resides to make room for the Ubuntu partition? If not, that's the first step. You can do this through Disk Management. 

I've only used Rufus or Etcher to make the USB. There are certain Debian distros that require certain settings in rufus before the usb will become bootable. I don't think Ubuntu is one of them. it's been a while since I dual booted with Ubuntu.


----------



## Rhcp1 (Apr 19, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> Have you reduced your HDD space where Windows resides to make room for the Ubuntu partition? If not, that's the first step. You can do this through Disk Management.
> 
> I've only used Rufus or Etcher to make the USB. There are certain Debian distros that require certain settings in rufus before the usb will become bootable. I don't think Ubuntu is one of them. it's been a while since I dual booted with Ubuntu.


Yes I made the partition space in windows but I don't have a USB or CD to burn the Ubuntu iso to. I know that would be easiest and I'll probably pick one up tomorrow but I was hoping to be able to install it directly onto the new partition without a USB or CD. Thanks for replying!


----------



## Rhcp1 (Apr 19, 2020)

bassfisher6522 said:


> You should be able to download the ISO of Ubuntu and then right click it and install if from there. It should show up that way in file explorer. But it's been years and years since I've done something like that.


It shows up as if it was in the optical drive, I think like a vhd, if I right click the iso and select mount. But I can't figure out out how to boot up or start the installation from there.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't think that method of installing Ubuntu is supported anymore. Back in the day you could install Ubuntu as a program within Windows and be able to boot from it. It had an installer for this and uninstalling it was also done just like you would uninstall a program; via the Control Panel. I haven't seen or heard of that installer or installation method for years.

If you have access to another computer, you can use network boot to start the Ubuntu installation. The other computer hosts the Ubuntu iso and runs a pxe boot server from which the target computer can boot via the local network. It sounds complicated, but it's very easy.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Like I said....it's been a very long time since I did that type of install. What I do remember about it; It would load on the C drive and you would have a dual boot. In that setup it overwrote the MBR and used the GRUB and it was a nightmare to fix. I needed a separate HDD to install Linux and unplug SATA/power cables from C drive. This gave me the multi boot setup.....I would use the F12 key to get to the boot menu bypassing the BIOS splash screen. Then choose what OS I wanted to load. 

I've never tried Stancestans method before......I like it.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

As an alternative to dual booting, why not just run Ubuntu from a VM like Oracle VirtualBox ?

https://www.virtualbox.org/

Is there any particular reason why you need to dual boot ?


----------



## Joe Schitz (Aug 17, 2009)

I think you would be better off trying to install with a USB stick or DVD or as mentioned use a virtual machine to run it. You can download Rufus like mentioned to create a bootable USB and install from that. If not done correctly it can really mess up your MBR I know I've been there in the early days.


----------



## Rhcp1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Gary R said:


> As an alternative to dual booting, why not just run Ubuntu from a VM like Oracle VirtualBox ?
> 
> https://www.virtualbox.org/
> 
> Is there any particular reason why you need to dual boot ?


My system resources are limited, only a dual core cpu and 4gb of ram. I'm sure I can get it to crawl but not run lol


----------



## Rhcp1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Stancestans said:


> I don't think that method of installing Ubuntu is supported anymore. Back in the day you could install Ubuntu as a program within Windows and be able to boot from it. It had an installer for this and uninstalling it was also done just like you would uninstall a program; via the Control Panel. I haven't seen or heard of that installer or installation method for years.
> 
> If you have access to another computer, you can use network boot to start the Ubuntu installation. The other computer hosts the Ubuntu iso and runs a pxe boot server from which the target computer can boot via the local network. It sounds complicated, but it's very easy.


That's a great idea as I need to practice with a pxe boot anyway but I don't have another computer😞


----------



## Rhcp1 (Apr 19, 2020)

bassfisher6522 said:


> Like I said....it's been a very long time since I did that type of install. What I do remember about it; It would load on the C drive and you would have a dual boot. In that setup it overwrote the MBR and used the GRUB and it was a nightmare to fix. I needed a separate HDD to install Linux and unplug SATA/power cables from C drive. This gave me the multi boot setup.....I would use the F12 key to get to the boot menu bypassing the BIOS splash screen. Then choose what OS I wanted to load.
> 
> I've never tried Stancestans method before......I like it.


Yea it seems like a headache I'll invest in the USB drive soon. thank you


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I like to use Rufus to create my bootable USB. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

Stancestans said:


> I don't think that method of installing Ubuntu is supported anymore. Back in the day you could install Ubuntu as a program within Windows and be able to boot from it. It had an installer for this and uninstalling it was also done just like you would uninstall a program; via the Control Panel. I haven't seen or heard of that installer or installation method for years.
> 
> If you have access to another computer, you can use network boot to start the Ubuntu installation. The other computer hosts the Ubuntu iso and runs a pxe boot server from which the target computer can boot via the local network. It sounds complicated, but it's very easy.


I've tried the old way and it does not work.

Yes, you used to be able to simply mount the ISO and "click" the installer pkg.


----------



## Rhcp1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Got installed using a USB though my computer boots straight into windows still so I have to go into advanced startup and go into the bios to select Ubuntu. thanks for the suggestions guys I'll mark this as solved


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The non commerical version of this might help you https://neosmart.net/EasyBCD/#comparison


----------



## brainiation (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry, redundant answer deleted.:huh:


----------

